# Would it Work



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. My family and I (I'm 18 and don't got alot of money, lol) are moving from a house in a town, with an average size yard, to an acerage in the country with 14 acres! Now since we decided we were going to move, I had started to think, if I could do a haunted attraction. There are literally no haunted attractions around, except for a corn maze. Now if I was to do a haunt, about 9 of those acres out of 14 (other 5 acres is yard) could be used. The 9 acres are currently being used by my uncle who is a farmer. Now one of the ideas that I had, was to do some kind of drive through haunt. Do you think some kind of drive through haunt would work, if so, what could I do? 

If that wouldn't work out, I was thinking I could just do a normal haunt, starting with mabey a few Scair Structures or temperary buildings, to see how to public responds. i was also thinking that I could have the people walk through the field on a set path going to different areas, with some small buildings and sets. Another option could be a hayride. I could also do a pumpkin patch, which I think would do pretty good. 

Just wanted to get some ideas and suggestions from you guys and see what you think.

Thanks,

Dustyn


P.S. I have attatched a picture of the property from Google Maps. The area inside the yellow is the 9 useable acres. The light colour outside of the yellow is a dike, which was built in the case of a flood.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd think very hard about doing a "Drive-thru" haunt. How often have you seen people running in haunted houses because they were startled or scared, now picture someone doing that in several thousands of pounds of steel.

It could work; if you wanted to do a static display like some of the Christmas displays. You just need to think carefully about the driver's reaction to what you put up.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. i never really thought about what you mentioned(if people got really scared and tried to get away lol) i think doing a walk through would be best. the drive through thing would be best suited for a christmas light display i think.

thanks


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

You could do a drive through if someone who was working at the haunt drove. If you have a pickup, people could sit in the back and be driven through, almost like a tour. You could create some story, such as an angered spirit that haunts the old place and have people jump up at the vehicle. If you had the manpower, you could have a plant in the truck, someone in on the act who pretends to be on the tour and is pulled from the vehicle.
I think you have a lot of potential there, it could be really scary!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the hayride aspect ..we have had some great times on those.

get your uncle to grow some corn to wrangle thru for next yr maybe

swamp monsters??


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

With that much acrerage, you could do major things. The hayride is a great idea.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

What about the wind and rain? Don't forget to secure your props. It's hard enough in the city I can imagine out in the country. Also the drive-thru thing it's always rainy in October which means mud.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like Lilly's idea about corn. A nice size patch of corn wouldn't have to be a full field. You could do a regular haunt with several different size "rooms" or displays/scares, but instead of the rooms being next to each other or down a hallway, they'd be along the path through the corn. That'd be spooky. It would be a simple matter to hook up some lines going through the stalks to make movement in the rows just by pulling a rope; keep people on edge between the real scares. And ground fog and colored lights look awesome when they're used in a field of stalks like corn or bamboo. Maybe have a backstory with the farmer planting crops over an old cemetery and have a Poltergeist plot sort of thing going. Or a curse from the ancient Indian burial ground. Hell, a midnight dumping toxic waste site or alien landing, the possibilities are all over the place! :googly:

Oh yeah, and hayrides are cool too.


----------

